# * * * more new pics - s & w .460 x v r * * *



## Marlin_444 (Sep 3, 2011)

Who is hunting with a S&W .460 XVR?

What scope rig are you using?

What results have you had?

Pics of your .460 XVR...

Fella dropped a deer at 160 yards, WOW!!!

*V*


----------



## DeucesWild (Sep 6, 2011)

I picked one up earlier in the year and will be packing it with me this hunting season. I have a Burris 2-7 on it.


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 6, 2011)

i'm planning on picking up a 500 mag  this fall when i'm states side


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 6, 2011)

DeucesWild said:


> I picked one up earlier in the year and will be packing it with me this hunting season. I have a Burris 2-7 on it.





brandonsc said:


> i'm planning on picking up a 500 mag  this fall when i'm states side



Double COOL!!!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 8, 2011)

Whew Wheee...  That .460 make my .44 Mag look like a Pigmy...  My daughter saw it and said "Why"...  I said "Cause I can"... WHOOT!!!  It's good to be an American!!!


----------



## DeucesWild (Sep 9, 2011)

Just make sure nobody is standing out to the side of you when you send one down range. Got one heck of a muzzle blast


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 19, 2011)

DeucesWild said:


> Just make sure nobody is standing out to the side of you when you send one down range. Got one heck of a muzzle blast



That's right, I was standing about 25 feet from Pnome as he fired my XVR - Percussion pressed my face and arm...

I have a Bushnell Trophy 2-6x32 headed my way, hopw to get it mounted and balanced for Modern Gun Opener (Bear Hunting) in North Georgia...

WOO HOO...

*V*


----------



## Dub (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice revolver.

S&W made those X-frames well.

I love mine.


I've always been curious, what does your signature line mean?  "SCREAM A LITTLE...."


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 19, 2011)

Good question Dub... 

It means - make a statement, stand out, be different, and or make someone pay attention... 

Scream a lttle to get someones attention. 

*V*


----------



## Dub (Sep 20, 2011)

Cool.


That 460 will do some screaming on it's own right.

What load are you gonna hunt with?


I've got to get some of the Hornady FTX loads for my .500S&W ordered quick.


----------



## DeucesWild (Sep 20, 2011)

I've got both the Hornady 200 grn jelly tips and the Federal 275 grn Barnes X pistol bullets. Gotta get some range time in to see which one she likes best. I hope to hand roll some 250 grn XTP's soon cause them rounds with the Barnes bullets in them are $3 a pop


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yep - gonna carry my head phones with me since the left ear is about done; the right one is going...  

Too many trips to the front stage (read: ears against the BOOM BOXES) during the Champagne Jam(s) at the old Fulton County Stadium in a stuper...  Yes that was me!!!

Gonna go with the Jelly Tips for now; MUST begin hand loading to get my cost per round down, I spend $40.00 a box at a local shop...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 27, 2011)

De-Constructed...  Thumper is getting a topper... WHOOT!!!






*V*


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sure would enjoy a companion to the .460 like this TC Prohunter in .460 S&W Magnum...






*V*


----------



## stevetarget (Sep 28, 2011)

I can see the 460 Prohunter in my future.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Sep 28, 2011)

the 460 will be my next gun one day soon. marlin, what calibre do you plan on using? the versatility is one of the things i like about it.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 28, 2011)

308-MIKE said:


> the 460 will be my next gun one day soon. marlin, what calibre do you plan on using? the versatility is one of the things i like about it.



Targets - 45LC

Deer - 454 Casull

Bear - 460 S&W Magnum

NOTE:  Gonna get a pistol rig for the Pro-Hunter and rig up a 444 Marlin... 

WHOOT...  

*V*


----------



## Herring223 (Sep 30, 2011)

*460 yes sir*

I have one and it is the best shooting big caliber wheel that I have shot.  Very accurate, recoil that is very controllable but the muzzle blast is horrible you will need hearing protection while hunting.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 2, 2011)

Ranged it, shot well...  Just not sure "scoped" pistol hunting is my cup of tea...  I'll either iron site shoot it or, yes it becomes another traded firearm in my gallery of "once owned" guns      

*V* WHOOT!!!


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 2, 2011)

Marlin_444 said:


> Sure would enjoy a companion to the .460 like this TC Prohunter in .460 S&W Magnum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a 460 encore pistol and the 460 20" carbine sweet combo


----------



## The Jrod (Oct 3, 2011)

Love the way those TCs look!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 3, 2011)

Not diggin the scope on the XVR...  Scopeless is gonna be the way I'll go with it...

THE XVR - 







My son in law Tim doin some plink'n at the range with me...


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 3, 2011)

What didn't you like about the scope?


----------



## ejs1980 (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't mind the scopes on my contenders. I love single actions and the way the point naturally and feel good in the hand. Traded for a super blackhawk that was alread scoped and shot one cylinder through it and broke out the allen wrench to take it off. There are some micro red dots out there that have me reconsidering a revolver with optics.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 4, 2011)

ATLRoach said:


> What didn't you like about the scope?



Guess it's just me, but looking through a pistol scope is just not my cup of tea; this is the first handgun I scoped and I just don't care for it...



ejs1980 said:


> I don't mind the scopes on my contenders. I love single actions and the way the point naturally and feel good in the hand. Traded for a super blackhawk that was alread scoped and shot one cylinder through it and broke out the allen wrench to take it off. There are some micro red dots out there that have me reconsidering a revolver with optics.



Yeah, I was thinking about a "Dot" as an alternative; but I am not sure yet...  

*V*


----------



## majg1234 (Nov 5, 2011)

got a 460 with a burris posi lock 2-7 with the hornady 200's she'll do a 1-2" group off a rest,killed a 3oo+ pound russian boar with it a few years ago pix were on here....   http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=370483&highlight=  great pistol!!!!


----------



## adam131 (Nov 6, 2011)

Goodness! Makes me wanna get a new barrel for my encore!


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2011)

If you ever want to try some heavy cast bullets give me a shout!

Tom


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 8, 2011)

I have the 500 s & w in the encore rifle like in the above pic . Its sweet and handy. Scott


----------



## Fat Daddy (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a fixed 4x Weaver on my 500 and it's a challenge to shoot without a rest.
That crosshair does some serious dancing, off a rest is pretty impressive though.


----------

